# Day Off Brisket



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2007)

Doing a little brisket flat today.   

I almost bought a 22lb monster packer but decided that It would take both of my days off to cook and I wasn't sure if I could get in the wsm.  

Trying out some of the Home BBQ rub.  It has a nice smell to it.  It's a little heavy on the cumin or chili powder and it has a green herb of some sort in it but the guy has been developing this rub for a long time so I am sure it is good.

I also decided to experiment with the fat cap.

Here is the flat before surgery.






Here it is after I filleted the fat cap back but not all the way thru.




I then seasoned under the fat cap and put it back in place.  Then seasoned the other side.




In this pic you can see that I repositioned the fat cap kinda close to where it started.  I am cooking fat cap down since I am using a WSM.




Off we go.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 28, 2007)

I HATE THE FACT MY WORK BLOCKS IMAGES FROM THESE COUPLE OF PICTURE HOSTING SITES [smilie=madflame.gif] . I hear about some of these things and can't see what people are complementing on until I get home from work. This is the only place I have this much trouble seeing images [smilie=new_microwave.gif] . Sorry for the rant  . I love food porn.....


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2007)

Not to fear.  There won't be anymore pics posted until you get home anyhow.

Does imageshack work better for you ?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2007)

On a side note, I injected this brisket with combo of grape juice and wooster.

I stuck it right thru the cryo vac last night and did not spill a drop.  

Thanks for the idea Ed.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 28, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> On a side note, I injected this brisket with combo of grape juice and wooster.
> 
> I stuck it right thru the cryo vac last night and did not spill a drop.
> 
> Thanks for the idea Ed.



now I have never heard of that what a good idea. 

Thank you for posting that!


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 28, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":2zsjzayk]On a side note, I injected this brisket with combo of grape juice and wooster.
> 
> I stuck it right thru the cryo vac last night and did not spill a drop.
> 
> Thanks for the idea Ed.



now I have never heard of that what a good idea. 

Thank you for posting that![/quote:2zsjzayk]

There was somebody on another forum who does that with pork butts that come in cryo, he places them in a disposable full size aluminum pan and injects right through the cryo and has excellent success with the process and hardly has any cleanup issues.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2007)

It really is a good way to do it.  The problem I was having was shooting juice all over the house.  This way it is contained.  Juice does run out into the pan but there is non on the ceiling and kitchen window.  

I cracked it open this morning and rinsed it off.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 28, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Not to fear.  There won't be anymore pics posted until you get home anyhow.
> 
> Does imageshack work better for you ?


There's no need to change on my account, and no imageshack doesn't show here eigther. I always put my picks in my website and eigther link to them, or I just have people just go to my site and look in the pictures tab. I just wanted to rant, "Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain". :thumbsup


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 28, 2007)

Now THAT's a brisket! Looking good!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lookin' good Cliff.
Good luck with the experiment


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> Injecting with the meat still in the cryo sounds like a good idea; I just wonder if the cryo expand enough to allow for the extra volume?  I now I probably add an average of 10% more volume to most meats by injecting them and the cryo packs I get  from my wholesaler is pretty tough, rigid stuff and I can imagine them giving that much to allow for the extra volume.



I understand what you are saying wboggs.

This particular flat was not vac sealed real tight so there was a little room to grow.  There was a percentage of the juice that ran out on to the outside of the meat and into the pan.  I wonder if I had cut slits in the package if more would have stayed in the meat ?

Maybe kickassbbq can enlighten us.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2007)

Just before going in the foil.  

Temp was at 170.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Mar 28, 2007)

Finally get a peak, that looks good, and I'm eating tuna salad samiches.    I sure hope this diet crap is worth it when I get to really get into BBQen every week again.


----------



## cleglue (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking good Cliff.

Rooster
I can't see photobucket pictures at school.  I'm a teacher and they have CyberPatroled that site because students were posting something they shouldn't.  The problem is...is that there are many other sites students could post pictures...oh well.


----------



## oompappy (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen a brisket as big as 22lbs. You should have had your picture taken with it or bought it and had it mounted!   
The biggest one I've seen is 18.5 lbs, I think.


----------



## Finney (Mar 28, 2007)

wboggs said:
			
		

> Injecting with the meat still in the cryo sounds like a good idea; I just wonder if the cryo expand enough to allow for the extra volume?  I now I probably add an average of 10% more volume to most meats by injecting them and the cryo packs I get  from my wholesaler is pretty tough, rigid stuff and I can imagine them giving that much to allow for the extra volume.



Boggs, there is usually plenty of room once the vacuum has been broken.  I put over 4 cups of "juice" into two butts this past weekend with no problems while still wrapped.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 28, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> wboggs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...what kind of juice 

How's she coming Cliff?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 28, 2007)

I was real impressed with the Home BBQ rub.  It has a real beefy flavor with a little heat. I don't know how else to describe it.  Nothing really is pronounced, just beefy and beefy is and brisket go well together.  The rub goes real good with hickory.

The brisket was very tender. It was almost to the peak were tender and dry meet.  I didn't pull it until it hit 200. I will have to be more careful next round.  I don't know about the grape juice. I can't tell that it gave any sugnificant flavor.  The tracks show up real well so it is good thing that I don't compete.

Overall the flavor was good but I contribute most of that to the rub and maybe the little bit of coffee that I poured in for moisture while foiled.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice smoke ring. Sure looks tasty!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh YEAH!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 29, 2007)

lovely


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2007)

the tracks don't bother me ...looks great!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 29, 2007)

Simply Marvelous lookin beast


----------



## wittdog (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks good Cliff...next time try injecting from the side and massage the meat   some after you inject it...


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice Cliff.
Did the "scalping" of the fat cap make a difference?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 29, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks good Cliff...next time try injecting from the side and massage the meat   some after you inject it...



I will have to give that a try.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 29, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Very nice Cliff.
> Did the "scalping" of the fat cap make a difference?



I will do it again.  I thought it worked out real good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice job Cliff!


----------



## john a (Mar 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed, good smoke ring.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice! now that's how it's done with the sauce!


----------

